# Gateway Guy



## Gateway Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

Originally from St Louis, MO, but now in Florida.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and welcome! Any special reason you joined us?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Gateway Guy? Does that mean that if we hate each other you could be my arch-enemy?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Gateway Guy said:


> Originally from St Louis, MO, but now in Florida.


I read this and my fist thought was Gateway computers. Welcome aboard!

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

FalCod said:


> Gateway Guy? Does that mean that if we hate each other you could be my arch-enemy?


I am transferring this to the Dad jokes thread.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I saw Gateway and thought gateway drugs.

Or, he is merely a gateway, a lead-in for some woman to get to/at another lover.

An Interim man, an intermediary.

Set us straight, how can other's help you?




The Typist I-


----------

